# Hobday and tieback operation



## coby (13 September 2009)

Would you buy a horse that had already had a hobday and tieback operation? Would a horse pass a 5 stage vetting having had a hobday and tieback operation? Should the fact that a horse has had this operation be reflected in its price, or is it something that doesn't matter?


----------



## Paint it Lucky (13 September 2009)

In theory if a horse has had the operation and it has worked then there should be nothing wrong with the horse, though I'm sure each case is individual.  I was surprised to discover during a vet check that one of the horses I looked after had been hobdayed, as apart from him having a hoarse neigh, you would never have known.  I never worked him majorly hard but he did a reasonable amount of cantering, and some jumping and galloping and always coped fine with it.  The vet said the operation had obviously worked so there was nothing to worry about.  I think for general work the op shouldn't cause a problem, though if you wanted to do really strenuous things, it would have to depend on the individual horse.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (13 September 2009)

Yes the horse would pass the vetting.

My big chap failed the vetting becuase of the grade 5 laryngeal hemiplegia. I took him on anyway and he had the operation and is now absolutely fine! Before he would wheeze just walking to the field and I have just come back from a 16 mile fun ride and we cantered/galloped most of it and had no probs breathing at all.

He did get an infection after the op tho (about 1:200 chance) and we nearly lost him and almost had to have the tie back reversed. Luckily he pulled through


----------



## VictoriaEDT (13 September 2009)

but to answer your question it wouldnt put me off but you are right to be wary!

Romeos voice box is damaged now so cant neigh or whinny!


----------



## lannerch (13 September 2009)

Am watching this post with great interest.

I have one young large chap who looks as if he is going to have to have the op very soon, yet to be scoped to be confirmed but vet has advised it looks and sounds  probable.

Victoriaedt I realise yours had complications however how long was your chap convalescing and on box rest?


----------



## malibu211211 (13 September 2009)

I did buy a horse that had had a hobday op. It didn't really affect him apart from when warming up he would cough a few times quite violently. We had the vet check him out (he'd been his vet for the past 4 years, through the op too) and he suspected that when he was recovering the aftercare wasn't consistent so there was a build up of mucus. Also when we went for a gallop it would take him a few minutes to recover but that still didn't stop him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He had other health problems so he wouldn't of passed a vetting anyway so not sure about vettings.
If it wasn't for the arthritis in his coffin joint he would of been a fab allrounder but unfortunately we lost him last year due to arthritis 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It wouldn't put me off buying a horse that had been hobdayed


----------



## malibu211211 (13 September 2009)

My boy couldn't whinney when I first had him but it did get stronger as time went on. I only had him for 3 years and it had definately improved


----------



## VictoriaEDT (13 September 2009)

Providing everything goes ok I think he was supposed to be resting for 6 weeks and then a further 6 weeks in the field in a v small area. Main concern is that they hooly around and rip the stitches holding the paralysed larynx back.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (13 September 2009)

Mine had it when he was racing - passed five stage vetting and has only ever caused him issue once after when he inhaled food and caused a lung infection. He is worked six days a week and I have found the coughing is worse when he is unfit but he very rarely does it when in full work . Mine can't neigh either  he just kind of squeaks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hunt around for insurance as some will exclude the whole respiratory system but there are a few comapnies that are more specific and will just exclude the op


----------



## cptrayes (13 September 2009)

I paid for one (no insurance) for mine and he has no problems at all. He doesn't cough and he has plenty of oomph. He can neigh and he only makes a slight noise when going fast. He doesn't need feeding from the floor, which some do. He had one infection a couple of years on which needed a course of antibiotics but any horse might have got that in two years I guess. 

I highly recommend  a laser hobday as it avoids the hole in the neck!

Rest 6 weeks, build up to full work slowly over 6 weeks.


----------

